# Wedding of the 41st Millennium



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Two days ago Aaron Dembski-Bowden and his fiance Katie Brunt were married. Black Library has given us these nice pictures to show the event, and the cool theme for the reception tables. Many Black Library staff were there, and some got to video the event.

Congratulations ADB and Katie.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck to both of them!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!!

Loving the table names )


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations, table names are particularly creative . Also, 3001st post.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Sláinte agus táinte!


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Congratulations, table names are particularly creative . Also, 3001st post.


We were really disappointed that the Fenris table didn't start flinging bread rolls at Prospero.

Mind, we were sitting at Nostramo, so we were just grateful we didn't detonate after the meal...


----------

